# HELP 220v plug adapter????



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, I want to fire my new unisaw up, but one big problem, no 220 outlet in the shop. For the time until I get one installed can I use my dryer outlet? My dryer outlet has the big 3 prong plug my saw has a small 3 prong plug with both flat blades facing the same way and the third being round. What is the easiest short term fix for this? An electrician I am not…


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

If it were me I would run a wire from the junction box (circuit breaker box) inserted into the same holes the wires to the drier are inserted into to a temporary outlet fastened near where I have the saw. Make sure you ground it. Just don't let your wife run the drier at the same time.

Make sure your outlet is the same configuration as your plug.

But, I am not an electrician and I'm not living in your house..


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats a thought…...Hmm I will have to look and see inside the breaker box…


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

simplest short term or long term really is to make an extension cord, put what ever plug ya need on the apporite end, not my idea though , its how a buddy of mine has run his saw for years


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Safest course of action would be to rewire the motor for 115VAC for the time being.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If you are going to make up a cord, the slanted prongs on the dryer are the hots. Use 10-2 cable with ground. The bare is ground and the black and white will be the hots in the cord. The dryer plug you get may have a white colored screw for the center ground prong. The one that fits your saw should be green. those are the bare ground wire. The hots should have brass or darker colored screws where they go. Remember the ground is the most important part of this operation!! If you hook it to the panel, the grond goes where the bares and whites are. good luck.


----------



## 45acpbuilder (Aug 9, 2009)

Just get a "male" plug that matches your dryer outlet and install it on your saw cord. Make sure you transfer the hots and ground correctly. The blades are the hots and the round contact is the ground. Doesn't matter which way the hots are connected, your saw won't run backwards if you swap them. I believe your dryer will have three blades with the center blade being ground. Check the dryer outlet with a meter to make sure since some non-electricians don't pay attention to correctly wiring 220-volt plugs. You should see 220 between the hots and 110 between hot and ground.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Joe Don't play with green steam!!!


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Green steam….Funny


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well its 0603 Sunday and I am waiting for Lowes to open. Yup, still waiting here…..


----------



## mgb (Aug 8, 2009)

Joe:
I recently purchased a GO691 from Grizzly, which I have been happy with. It has a 3hp 220 motor. I have it in my garage (detached) which did not have 220. We had purchased a gas dryer so I fished a wire (#8-2) through the breeze way to our laundry room. I put a junction box on to a joist and made a splice. I put a sub-panel in my garage with a 40 amp breaker (main) and installed a 20amp for my saw. It worked out pretty good. I know MarkwithaK said to rewire the motor for 115. That would be good if the motor on your saw allows you to.

Good Luck


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I run electric in my house and shop all of the time. I run it proper and don't overload my circuits.

But outside of that, I hire an electrician for my jobs and one of the best people that I have noted on LJ for electrical advice is TopamaxSurvivor.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

get an electrician, you could fry yourself or the motor, it just ain't worth it. But if you choose not to wait have someone film it for u-tube. seriously electricity can kill or at least bite really bad. if the plug you have on now is two flats facing the same way and a ground then the motor is probably wired for 115 volts. have you tried to plug it in??


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

If you go with what TopamaxSurvivor said you should be ok.
I have 35 years of electrical work too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the vote of confidence guys ) Yup, I'm the real deal, master electrician going into year number 42. I would advise against trying 120 volts for 3 hp. It draws about 34 amps and takes a 70 amp breaker to start it. It will dim the lights for the whole neighborhood ) Everyone on the same transformer.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Hope they listen to you TopamaxSurvivor I know that you are right.

Lot of things you can play with but electricity if you don't know too much don't play with it may kill you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Can't hurt the motor, but might get bit or burn down the house. That's why I got out of residential. Insurance company came after me for fire caused by a penny behind a fuse after I had left!! :-((


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

hey topomax, in joe's first post he describes the plug like a 120, if he changes to a 220 plug without rewiring the motor will trip, the breaker?? My dad was an electrician before he died but i didn't pick up much. He got burned in an industrial accident when I was just a kid and i been electric shy ever since.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Duane, sorry to hear about your dad. I've known several people who had serious burns and accidents over hte years. The two flat pongs facing the same way should be a 220 v outlet configration. take a look at this http://www.jkem.com/pictures/NEMA%20Non-Locking%20Plugs.gif


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Oops, it should be a 6-30 plug on the saw for 220 V.


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dang, what's been going on in here? Ok, the saw is running I posted some comments on review section. I bought a 30amp dryer cord and a female version of what is on the saw. Yes it is 220 is has two flats facing away from each other not side by side and it has the ground. I also got about 20ft of 12 gauge wire. I soldered everything together and plugged it in. Safety first, so I went and got my wife….I'm kidding. Worked like a champ. Thanks for all the advice. That's what makes this sight so great. Thanks to everyone that chimed in.

TopamaxSurvivor, that picture did help me out. TY buddy….

Oh, I have an electrician coming over tomorrow to see what we can do about putting in a dedicated 220 outlet.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

yea i was thinkin flat like the 5-15 plug, should have said horiz and ground . Dad recovered from the burns but seein him burned as a kid scared me into a healthy respect for anything electric. his pants actually melted


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

He ws probably in 480 or higher. I have been told that is why we use 120 is for safety reasons. Europe and Asia use 220 as their lowest utilization voltage. Lots of those plugs are very similar and hard to tell apart unless you have it in front of you. A 3 hp saw should have come from the factory with a 220 volt plug on it. I would hope they aren't using 15 amp plugs. There would be a danger of over heating, worsening the connections and eventual fire hazard at 15 amps. That is the trouble with most inferior installations, they work for a while while deteriorating and become a hazard without much noticable warning in many cases.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That sound like teh wisest thing to do Joe ) Glad you're up and running. Grounded I hope!!


----------

